# Parkrun -  a major milestone



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2016)

81-year-old John Hanscomb took his first parkrun steps way back in early 2005, and since then he’s missed very few parkruns. His name is immortalised on the John Hanscomb Trophy, presented to the winner of the annual men’s points competition at his home event of Bushy parkrun.

In the words of parkrun’s founder Paul Sinton-Hewitt, "This trophy stands for everything John represents - commitment, passion, and a love of parkrun." Those traits saw John achieve a major milestone last Saturday, and we asked him to tell us all about it.  

http://createsend.com/t/i-8D05412DC5F27324


----------



## Copepod (Aug 5, 2016)

Good men, both John Hanscomb and Paul Sinton-Hewitt.
I'm hoping to do my second Norfolk parkrun tomorrow, during a week of house / pet / livestock minding before returning home. A friend from my former home parkrun in Cambs is coming to join me. It's a special community


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 5, 2016)

Copepod said:


> It's a special community



But also very inclusive - all ages and abilities are welcomed, encouraged and supported whether you sprint around in 16 minutes or stroll around in an hour.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 5, 2016)

Inclusive, yes, but I think volunteer marshals are happier if people make a bit more of an effort than strolling, taking an hour, especially where volunteers have to pay for car parking!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 6, 2016)

When I marshalled I didn't mind too much but with the strollers I sometimes lost track of who was still to come round and wasn't sure if they were Parkrunners or people just out walking in the park.


----------

